# Bramble Berry fragrance oils?



## Psalm 23

Is BrambleBerry a good place to buy from?  
These are the ones that I liked the sound of, does anyone know if they are any good?  Sorry for the long list...I think for me choosing the scents to use is one of the most exciting things  
Vanilla select
Oatmeal Milk and Sugar (Oatmeal milk and Honey?)  Which one?!
Orange spice
Grapefruit lily
Cucumber Mellon
Sun ripened raspberry
Cherry Almond
Passion fruit rose
Blackberry
Pumpkin pie
Butter Cream Snicker doodle (Am I just weird, or are there other people who really like to use the smell  of foods in soap?)

Thank you!


----------



## SilverMaple

<----- loves foodie and bakery scents in soap.....

I like their OMH better than the OMSugar.  Pineapple Cilantro (not on your list) is wonderful in soap.

Grapefruit Lily is very nice.  It performed well, and was also good in lotion.  

Sun-ripened raspberry wasn't my favorite, but others really liked it.

Brambleberry is a good place to buy oils.  I generally email them and ask which of the selection I'm considering contain vanilla and which don't so I know to expect discoloration or not.  I wish they'd put that on their website.  For instance, the Pineapple Cilantro does contain vanilla (who knew?) and discolors to tan.  Not a dealbreaker, but I'd have swirled it differently if I'd known.


----------



## Psalm 23

Thanks for your help! I really, really appriciate it!


----------



## honor435

they have good fos, cherry almond is very strong, i promised my hubby id never make it in the house again! they dont have a sampler package, where you can pick your own, which i dont like, look at www.peakcandles.com they have 10- 1 ounce for 20$ i can tell which ones i like from there if you want!(also, you can buy 2 or 3 of the same scent if you want in that deal) gelluminations has a really good sale right now, they are not as strong as bb or peak, but it is 1/2 off right now, so you get 10- 1 for 10$


----------



## Psalm 23

Thanks!  I love sales! :wink:


----------



## pops1

http://www.soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/
I spend ages browsing through this soap scent forum its well worth registering.


----------



## Psalm 23

Thanks for the link!  I'll check that out   By the way, I love your little saying..."I'm not aging I'm ripening to perfection."  Really cute!


----------



## topcat

I love BBs fos!  We have a supplier in Australia who stocks a selection of their and from your list, my favourites are in bold:-

*Vanilla select*
Oatmeal Milk and Sugar (Oatmeal milk and Honey?) Which one?!
Orange spice
Grapefruit lily
*Cucumber Mellon*
*Sun ripened raspberry*
Cherry Almond
*Passion fruit rose*
Blackberry
Pumpkin pie
Butter Cream Snicker doodle

Not that I don't like the others - just haven't used them yet 

Vanillia select is lovely to use in CP soap and discolours to dark brown.  I take out some unscented soap batter and then swirl it back in after I have added the fo to my main pot - a reverse swirl that looks nice.

Cucumber melon is light and lovely and cool smelling - soaps beautifully and is nice in leave on products too.

Sun ripened raspberry - I haven't used this in CP yet as apparently it superheats, but it is lovely in M&P -gorgeous mouthwatering scent imho.

Passionfruit rose is just plain lovely!  It needs to be soaped at a slightly higher % in CP imo as it is quite a soft scent, but is gorgeous in M&P and can be used in lip balms too.  It smells perfect in body butter.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## Mandarin

I absolutely adore Brambleberry. My favorites on your list are Vanilla Select and Sun ripened raspberry.  I love Cybilla's scents, particularly Lilac, Blackberry Sage, Violet, Musk, and Freesia.  I love BB violet and their Gardenia is to die for.


----------



## Psalm 23

You guys are so helpful!  Thank you!


----------



## whisks

has anyone tried the following fragrances?

lemon verbena
neroli
energy
ginger fiah
island kiss

do any accellerate trace or discolour?
thanks


----------



## nickjuly

whisks said:
			
		

> has anyone tried the following fragrances?
> 
> lemon verbena
> neroli
> energy
> ginger fiah
> island kiss
> 
> do any accellerate trace or discolour?
> thanks



Have used the energy, no A and no D. But scent did mellow a bit with curing. Used 1oz ppo.


----------



## whisks

thanks for that. so do you think i should be heavy handed with energy in the soap?


----------



## AutumnRose

I love Brambleberry! We all have smelled scents that we don't like (I don't like anything with an almond smell, smells very fake to my nose) but brambleberry has great products and great customer service as well.


----------



## Psalm 23

Cool. Speaking of scents we don't like, I just made some lavender soap...ugh!  I think I had the smell of that stuff stuck to me all day.  Gave me a headache.    I didn't spill any on me or anything. 
 I just really don't like lavender


----------



## BluebirdMama

I have ginger fish... not really one of my personal favorites, but it's quite popular among a few of my clients.


----------



## Psalm 23

Hmmm.  That's interesting!


----------



## absintheherbs

*Bramble Berry Fragrance oils for sale*

If anyone is interested, I ordered 10 different fragrance oils from Bramble Berry thinking they were made with essential oils, but they aren't. I only use essential oils in my products, so I am hoping someone else can use these. I am selling them at a loss and offering free shipping! Here is a link to the product page and fragrance descriptions on one of my Etsy stores:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/47812533/br ... atch-of-10


----------



## Tiristia

I was wondering if many of you still love this place. I've only ordered from them once. Just a few weeks ago. I found that my 1oz. bottles of fragrance only had .8oz. in them.


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap

Tiristia said:
			
		

> I was wondering if many of you still love this place. I've only ordered from them once. Just a few weeks ago. I found that my 1oz. bottles of fragrance only had .8oz. in them.



That is one of my pet peeves with FO suppliers!  Since in this business we use weight, not volume, it irks me when they sell FO/EO's by volume.  I understand they might run into some issues with heavier oils, so you might not get the whole amount, but generally, the bottles are not what I'd consider 'full', even though they supposed have whatever the stated volume is in them.  On the other hand, if there's a light FO that doesn't fill the full volume, I'd be fine w/ a bottle that doesn't seem quite full.  Just give me my oils in weight!


----------



## Tiristia

I agree. After that happened I looked around some more and came across Wellington Fragrances. I have ordered 9 fragrances from them so far. All the bottles have been full to the lid. Also they have a premium grade of fragrances that are very strong. They say use .75oz per pound. I have found that even 1oz for a whole 4lb batch is about right.


----------



## Sunny

I have only used BB once but I had no trouble with the service or getting cheated on my FO. I did get a sample from them as well, and I feel they have the lowest prices on oils (other than maybe soaper's choice or something, lower than WSP at least).

I still get most of my stuff from WSP but BB has a few things I like.


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap

Oh, don't get me wrong...I still use BB for a lot of FO's.  I LOVE their Beau Brummel for men, and I use Kentish Rain and Bonsai for shampoo bars.  Their Ginger Pear is awesome, especially mixed with coconut, and I've got other favs too.  I just hate that they're packaged by volume.  It also makes it harder to really figure out your true exact cost.  Granted the difference isn't going to be huge, but I'm a bit anal like that and want to know to the penny what it costs me, and unless you weigh the entire contents you don't know your cost per ounce in weight.

I do not mean to be ragging on BB.  I've seen this from lots of suppliers.


----------



## Tiristia

LotusFlowerSoap said:
			
		

> Granted the difference isn't going to be huge, but I'm a bit anal like that and want to know to the penny what it costs me, and unless you weigh the entire contents you don't know your cost per ounce in weight.



Next time you get an empty bottle but it on the scale. Then you can subtract that from the weight of a full bottle. Then you will know.


----------



## evatgirl73

Their FOs are usually very good, and customer service excellent. I love the Neroli (asked about earlier in the thread).  Sticks and is pleasant to work with, very nice.


----------



## FloridaSoaper

I love brambleberry's selection, my problem with them is that I feel like they gouge on shipping more than other suppliers. I recently ordered a soap stamp from them and they charged me $8.00 to send it to me...something that should cost like 2-3 dollars in first class mail? I've run into this several times with them. I try not to order from them unless I really need something they have and can't get it from anywhere else.


----------



## PrairieCraft

Tiristia said:
			
		

> I was wondering if many of you still love this place. I've only ordered from them once. Just a few weeks ago. I found that my 1oz. bottles of fragrance only had .8oz. in them.



I just found the same thing to be true of the FO from wsp.  I had previously assumed that the bottle that said 2oz did in fact have 2 oz in it.  Someone on the forum recommended weighing out your FO because some weigh differently and all the bottles I just purchased were short .2oz.  WTH.  I assumed it is because a fluid ounce isn't as much as the weight ounce?

Thanks for the scoop on Wellington, btw.


----------



## FloridaSoaper

Is it more cost effective to buy eo's/fo's by weight or by fluid oz? Just wondering...I'm a little confused on this topic! Btw, I really love majestic mountain sage fragrances....yumm!!


----------



## UrsaMinor

Recently I tried BB's Frosted Fir FO and I just wanted to tell everyone that's it's absolutely horrendous, like I don't believe anyone would like it. I mean, mayyybe it's just me but oh geez, no, just no.


----------



## hlee

I like most of the FOs from BB.  I miss the little sample bottles they used to send  but they are shipping must faster than they used to and I like that .


----------



## rdc1978

Psalm 23 said:


> Is BrambleBerry a good place to buy from?
> These are the ones that I liked the sound of, does anyone know if they are any good?  Sorry for the long list...I think for me choosing the scents to use is one of the most exciting things
> Vanilla select
> Oatmeal Milk and Sugar (Oatmeal milk and Honey?)  Which one?!
> Orange spice
> Grapefruit lily
> Cucumber Mellon
> Sun ripened raspberry
> Cherry Almond
> Passion fruit rose
> Blackberry
> Pumpkin pie
> Butter Cream Snicker doodle (Am I just weird, or are there other people who really like to use the smell  of foods in soap?)
> 
> Thank you!



I really like BB fragrance oils.  I haven't tried any on your list but I think their fragrance oils are....complex and well blended.  Right now I can't stop sniffing magnolia leaf and Tonka.  I really like their clover and aloe, candy apple rose,  lush succulent and rejuvenating eucalyptus.

NOT a fan of the energy or tranquility fragrances.  But thats just me.  Energy is a bit too fruity and tranquility smells of anise, which isn't what I like.


----------



## rdc1978

UrsaMinor said:


> Recently I tried BB's Frosted Fir FO and I just wanted to tell everyone that's it's absolutely horrendous, like I don't believe anyone would like it. I mean, mayyybe it's just me but oh geez, no, just no.


LOL, I loved the frosted fir.  Ha ha, different strokes!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

rdc1978 said:


> NOT a fan of the energy or tranquility fragrances. But thats just me. Energy is a bit too fruity and tranquility smells of anise, which isn't what I like.


You're right on the "different strokes!"...because I happen to love BB's Energy FO  I think it's so fresh and invigorating!


----------



## rdc1978

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> You're right on the "different strokes!"...because I happen to love BB's Energy FO  I think it's so fresh and invigorating!



I totally agree, soap queen uses it in a ton of her videos and people seem to really like it.  

I can see how it would appeal to a lot of people, I just have my own peccadillos.  

What I will say about energy is that it behaves exceptionally well in cold process soap.  So if you like the fragrance you are super lucky because it is so easy to work with.


----------



## hlee

I love BB Energy mixed with Gingerale.


----------



## cmzaha

Tiristia said:


> I was wondering if many of you still love this place. I've only ordered from them once. Just a few weeks ago. I found that my 1oz. bottles of fragrance only had .8oz. in them.


B&B sells by the Fluid Oz so you will usually not get Net Weight 16 oz. Their 1lb fragrances are approx 15.5 oz bottles.


----------



## TheGecko

I have purchased quite of bit of FOs and a couple of EOs from BB; unfortunately EOs, especially citrus EOs don't "stick" well in CP, so I just use FOs now.  Anyhoo...here is my list:

Amethyst - Meh
Ancient Sedona - Yes
Backwoods Hike - Meh
Bonfire - Meh
Brambleberry - Meh
Candied Citrus - Meh
Chocolate Espresso - LOVE
Chocolate Ganache - LOVE
Christmas Spice  - Meh
Cinnamon Cocoa - Meh
Cinnamon Swirl - YUCK
Cranberry Pomegranate - Yes
Crisp Cotton - Meh
Dark Chocolate Orange - Yes
Dragon's Blood - YUCK
English Rose - Meh
Hickory & Suede - Meh
Indian Sandalwood - Yes
Lavender - Yes
Lemon Bar - LOVE
Oatmeal Stout - Meh
Pink Peony - Meh
Plumeria  - (haven't used yet)
Pumpkin Souffle - (haven't used yet)
Santa's Spruce  - Meh
Southern Peach - Husband's Favorite
Spearmint Eucalyptus - Meh
Strawberry - Yes
Tahitian Vanilla - Meh
Vanilla Bean - Meh
Verdant Woods - Meh
Wild Rose - Meh

Meh = Not bad, not good
Yes or LOVE = Will continue to use
YUCK = Tossed the soap


----------



## Virgogoddess

My favorite BB fragrances are 

Black Amber and Lavender
Deep Violet 
Birch wood Oud 
Kentucky Bourbon 
Scotch Whiskey 
Rum Woods 
Oatmeal Milk and Honey 
I think all of her FO’s need a higher rate in CP soap, they’re very subtle


----------



## UrsaMinor

For the Cinnamon Cocoa, I am of the same opinion that it was a horrible smell. I made it with a white local beer and it came out smelling... like... idk... gross.


----------



## cmzaha

@Gecko if you like Plumeria, California Candle has a very realistic Plumeria that sticks well. After trying many different Plumerias it is the one I always used. It did accelerate slightly. Just a hint try his Hardwood Musk, although it is not quite the same formula I had, it is close, and mix it 50/50 with Plumeria. Yummy. Men and Women both loved it. Sorry for hijacking the post.   my bad...


----------



## Arimara

@TheGecko I actually found the pumpkin souffle to be very lackluster for me. it would have been better in a candle. Ancient Sedona plus the tiniest bit of mint is nice too.


----------



## RevolutionSoap

Does anybody like the smell of anise?


----------



## hlee

I love the smell of anise but have not put it in soap yet. I think I would like to try it though maybe with peppermint.


----------



## SoapM0m

Hi there! I'm new here & I'm loving this forum! Can anybody tell me what the size is of the Brambleberry trial size for fos? I can't find it anywhere on their site.


----------



## lucycat

I like anise best if used in tiny amounts.  I am still using a bottle of anise seed steam distilled from Spain that I purchased 10 years ago.  Lovely but strong.  My favorite blend is lavender 5, Orange 10x 3, patchouli 1, Anise 1.  When first made the anise adds sweetness but most don't recognize as anise.  At 1 year the anise is the main scent.


----------



## hlee

I like the following from BB
Fresh Snow
Kentish Rain
OMH
Violet
Southern Peach
Oatmeal Stout
Jade
Sea Moss
Pink Peony
Vanilla Select
Vanilla Oak
Crisp Apple Rose
Lavender 
 love Wildflower Honey oob but have not soaped with it yet.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

SoapM0m said:


> Hi there! I'm new here & I'm loving this forum! Can anybody tell me what the size is of the Brambleberry trial size for fos? I can't find it anywhere on their site.


I’m fairly certain it’s 0.5 oz.  I saw it in an answer to the comment thread on one of their YouTube videos after searching for it on the website with no luck.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

There are a lot of BB FOs being mentioned here that I’ve never tried.  I‘m a Tea Rose fan and like BB’s Wild Rose as an FO that smells like a fragrant rose to me.  I also like White Tea & Ginger and White Ginger & Amber, which I confuse all the time.  I like Grapefruit Lily, which they stopped recommending for cold process soap due to acceleration.  I have to work fast with it.  Apricot Freesia is an absolute favorite of one of my friends and I’ve never had problems with the scent morphing as some have mentioned in reviews.  I also like Cedar & Amber as unisex and Birchwood Oud (at not more than 3%) if I need a scent for men who wear cologne.  All of these scents have stuck for over a year in my soaps.


----------



## SoapM0m

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m fairly certain it’s 0.5 oz.  I saw it in an answer to the comment thread on one of their YouTube videos after searching for it on the website with no luck.


Thank you!


----------



## rdc1978

RevolutionSoap said:


> Does anybody like the smell of anise?



LOL, apparently?  Its not for me, but I think tranquility has fairly high ratings.


----------



## rdc1978

hlee said:


> I like the following from BB
> Fresh Snow
> Kentish Rain
> OMH
> Violet
> Southern Peach
> Oatmeal Stout
> Jade
> Sea Moss
> Pink Peony
> Vanilla Select
> Vanilla Oak
> Crisp Apple Rose
> Lavender
> love Wildflower Honey oob but have not soaped with it yet.



LOL, how funny i have the exact situation with the wildflower honey.  Its so special!  I sniffed it together with the fresh grass and may blend the two so its not overly sweet.  

I also like the pink peony and the apple rose.  It reminds me so much of that apple pectin shampoo that was popular when I was growing up.


----------

